# Cheap Cage Ideas?



## casey15 (Jun 30, 2012)

I already have a cage large enough for a full grown at my mom's house, I need a cage for my dad's since the lizard is coming back and forth with me. I already spent A LOT of money on the first cage and am looking for some more cost effective ideas for the second one. I'm not much of a builder, I want to get the 8x4x4 needed for the adult. I'm doing extra work to make money, but I also need to pay for double the lights etc.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay, I built an 8 by 4 by 4 outdoor for 120 and I'm not the best builder. I had a friend who makes cages help a bit, but it wasn't too hard. I didn't put on any kind of sealant to protect against moisture as it is a summer cage and I will likely build a bigger one next year. I used wire, so no glass but it is mostly made of plywood. If I put in a plywood top instead of screen and modified the sides a bit it could easily be an indoor cage. Buy light receptors and such at your local hardware store, much cheaper than at a herp place.


----------



## casey15 (Jun 30, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Okay, I built an 8 by 4 by 4 outdoor for 120 and I'm not the best builder. I had a friend who makes cages help a bit, but it wasn't too hard. I didn't put on any kind of sealant to protect against moisture as it is a summer cage and I will likely build a bigger one next year. I used wire, so no glass but it is mostly made of plywood. If I put in a plywood top instead of screen and modified the sides a bit it could easily be an indoor cage. Buy light receptors and such at your local hardware store, much cheaper than at a herp place.



How long did it take you guys to build? I'd use mostly all plywood and plexiglass.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Jun 30, 2012)

It took us four or five hours. It's not gorgeous nor is it perfect but it's very effective and affordable.


----------



## casey15 (Jul 1, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> It took us four or five hours. It's not gorgeous nor is it perfect but it's very effective and affordable.




Thanks for your help, if possible could you post a picture and maybe materials/plan you used to build?


----------



## james.w (Jul 2, 2012)

2*4 and plywood. Seal with drylok. Glass is going to be pricey.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 2, 2012)

Really cheap is to find a feed store, buy a large galvanized stock tank (they come in all sizes) go to homedepot and get some 1"x1" frame out the top and place wire over half and plexi over the otherside. I got a used tank for $50 off craigslist.


----------



## james.w (Jul 2, 2012)

Another thing, if you are looking for cheap, don't get a monitor. They are far from cheap to PROPERLY care for.


----------

